# gothic arched rafters



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

I helped build a Proa with very curved outriggers. We took straight 4x4 fir and re-sawed them all into 1/4 strips on my bandsaw. Made a mold with blocks on a frame with 3/4" plywood on top. Once we knew all the guiding blocks were in the right spots, we covered the area in saran wrap like plastic, then mixed west system epoxy, and glued it all back together. 
I would have to find, scan, and e-mail pix of the process.


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

Oh, they were 14' or 16' 4x4's.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

http://books.google.com/books?id=Ud...1#v=onepage&q=building arched rafters&f=false

http://books.google.com/books?id=DL...#v=onepage&q=building livestock barns&f=false

http://books.google.com/books?id=_k...EwAQ#v=onepage&q=gothic roof building&f=false

http://www.woodworkersworkshop.com/roofing_rafters.php

You may have seen these, I didn't spend too long searching.
Be safe, Gary


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

I only looked at the first link. That's how we did it.


----------



## flyboys3 (Jan 3, 2010)

No I did not see some of them. that is what I am looking for. I looked for most of the day and found very little. What I would like also is a "how to" book or something simular for the arched roof construction. This just seems to have stood the test of time(barns).


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

You're going to have to know the distance from wall to wall, outside measurement, of course. ( For the bird's mouth cut) You'll then need to know the thickness of your ridgeboard, if you're using one. You'll need to divide it's thickness by .50.

Then, you need to know how much overhang you'll want. Then, try a scale drawing, then a full sized mockup to see how it really looks.


----------

